# Bluebeard's Beach Club News



## legalfee (Sep 3, 2014)

The onsite restaurant that used to be Limetree Bistro is slated to open this fall. And in bittersweet news manager Alex Tamas will be leaving BBC to head up Wyndham's new timeshare Margaritaville. Congrats to Alex.


----------



## kcgriffin (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy to hear the restaurant news, we have stayed at the beach club many times.  We think it is an undiscovered jewel on St. Thomas


----------



## legalfee (Nov 7, 2014)

The restaurant is now open. They're starting out the first week breakfast only second week breakfast and lunch and third week breakfast lunch and dinner. I thinks it's called Beach Breeze Bistro. We're going there in December and are excited about it.


----------

